# Going To Florida



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am flying to Tampa Florida tomorrow for surgery. I have hyperparathyroidism and I am going to the best clinic in the US for this type of surgery. My own doctors think I am crazy.
I am having surgery on April 12th at Tampa General Hospital in Tampa Florida. The neumonic for this disease is moans, groans, bones, stones with psychic overtones. Symptoms of Parathyroid Disease and Hyperparathyroidism: Parathyroid Symptoms: High Calcium, Tiredness, Osteoporosis, Fatigue, Weakness, Lack of Energy, and others... It has taken me 6 years to finally figure out what is wrong with me. I just don't feel right. Its like dancing to the wrong music. I have very little get up and go and feel like I am walking in mud and its very difficult to take a step. 
My doctors here think I am "stable". If this is so, why do I still have all these symptoms? One of the glands has gone haywire and produced a tumor and I need surgery to get back to what I hope is normal. 
Thanks for any prayers on Tuesday.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Good luck Tina!!!! Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tina - I'm sending prayers and wishing you luck. And probably the docs thinking you're crazy is a good thing. :thumbsup: We know our own bodies best and live inside our skin everyday. They just poke and prod. I'm sorry but I had to laugh at the stones, moans, groans part just because it sounds so funny and how I feel some days :blink: -- but wow, how debilitating. My brother had a tumor on his thyroid that he discovered not because of how he felt but he got one of those full body scans and since he isn't that tall, it covered up to his neck and they found it. Watched it for about a year and felt it was growing and he had it removed. He's doing great. On parathyroid meds and so relieved it wasn't cancer but feels better that it's out and done with.
We'll be thinking of you and anxious to hear this is behind you and you can feel good again. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Tina said:


> I am flying to Tampa Florida tomorrow for surgery. I have hyperparathyroidism and I am going to the best clinic in the US for this type of surgery. My own doctors think I am crazy.
> I am having surgery on April 12th at Tampa General Hospital in Tampa Florida. The neumonic for this disease is moans, groans, bones, stones with psychic overtones. Symptoms of Parathyroid Disease and Hyperparathyroidism: Parathyroid Symptoms: High Calcium, Tiredness, Osteoporosis, Fatigue, Weakness, Lack of Energy, and others... It has taken me 6 years to finally figure out what is wrong with me. I just don't feel right. Its like dancing to the wrong music. I have very little get up and go and feel like I am walking in mud and its very difficult to take a step.
> My doctors here think I am "stable". If this is so, why do I still have all these symptoms? One of the glands has gone haywire and produced a tumor and I need surgery to get back to what I hope is normal.
> Thanks for any prayers on Tuesday.


 
Oh Tina, you will be in my prayers. Much love.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wishing you all the best Tina :grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Take care Tina, I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for you tina , hopefully they will be able to help u n u can go back to feeling normal soon !


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hoping for a great outcome for you. My 86 year old mother has been diagnosed with this as well. But at 86, she is not a surgical candidate.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tina -- I have hyperthroidism and know how lousy I feel most of the time -- especially without my meds. I'm now thinking it may have progressed to this.

Anyway, I don't think you're at all crazy for going to Florida. Everyone here thought I was crazy for going to California for my cancer surgery -- but I had total confidence in the doctor and the facility. And I've never been sorry that I was treated there.

Sending lots of prayers your way and hoping that the outcome is everything that you want. Hugs


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Good luck and I hope for a great outcome!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping you in our prayers!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping you in my prayers that you have a wonderful outcome and feel wonderful after the surgery. Hugs,


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hugs and prayers being sent your way for a full and speedy recovery after your surgery.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck and best wishes! TGH is an excellent hospital. It is on an island, request a room with a view of Tampa Bay and watch the ships while you recover.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you lots of prayers for healing.

Take care and please post when you can to let us know how you are doing.

Many healing blessing to you!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hoping for a great outcome. Call me after you get here. I"ll PM you.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Tina, sending many prayers and warm thoughts your way. I do hope you get a "room with a view" but hope that you will be up and out of there before you even know you've got that view!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Wishing you a safe flight and a successful surgery. I hope you feel much better soon! :Flowers 2:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Good wishes for a speedy recovery and better health.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

All the best Tina! I hope it all goes smoothly.

I had the right side of my thyroid removed in Oct last year due to several growths on it - they tried fine needle biopsy first, but it was inconclusive, so it had to come out. Thankfully it was all clear.

We need to come up with interesting stories for you to explain away your initial scar (I'm coming up 6 months now & my scar has faded considerably) .... when I first had it done, I could tell people were looking at me wondering what had happened! I wanted to tell them I was attacked & held at knife-point ... but I thought that not all people would find that a funny story!! LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Tina. My heart and prayers are with you. I'll be lighting candles for you at St. Patrick's on Tuesday. 

Don't mean to tell you what to do, but, please make sure your Vitamin B-12 and D levels are in check, as well.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxo


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Praying for a great outcome!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Tina? Praying all went well and she has a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

KAG said:


> Has anyone heard from Tina? Praying all went well and she has a speedy recovery.
> xoxoxoxoxooxox


I meant to call the hospital earlier to check on Tina, but didn't get to it. I just called the hospital and Tina is not there. I am assuming that means she was released. Tina did give me her cell phone number, but, duh, I lost it. I'm guessing she does not have access to the internet since I did send her a message with my number. I was hoping to go see her since I live close to the hospital she was going to. Hopefully, we'll hear from her soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just checked FB and Tina posted - All is well. Yeah!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking up on Tina. Glad to hear all went well!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

revakb2 said:


> I just checked FB and Tina posted - All is well. Yeah!


What a relief. :smheat:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, continuing my prayers : )


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, that's awesome. Thanks so much, Reva.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Good grief, I haven't even seen this thread until now. Guess I'll go over to FB to see if she's posted more....glad all went well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

checking up , hope everything is ok


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my, I am just seeing this...praying all went well.


----------

